# phrases



## Roshini

hey guys, here's some more :

1) I love my family 
2) I love my family very much(is it mahal na mahal pamilya ako?)
3) I don't want! (is it ayoko?)
4) You have to believe me.
5) I'm telling you the truth.
6) I'm
7) Your
8) Yours
9) Kayo
10) Kayong

Maraming salamat kayo.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> 1) I love my family
> 2) I love my family very much(is it mahal na mahal pamilya ako?)
> 3) I don't want! (is it ayoko?)
> 4) You have to believe me.
> 5) I'm telling you the truth.
> 6) I'm
> 7) Your
> 8) Yours
> 9) Kayo
> 10) Kayong
> 
> Maraming salamat kayo.


 
** not kayo but "sa inyo" or sayo(if only one person)

1) mahal ko ang pamilya ko
2)(more likely but the correct form is)mahal na mahal ko ang pamilya ko
3)(yup or) hindi ko gusto(if your pertaining to something)
4)kailangang magtiwala ka sa akin
5)ang sinasabi ko sayo ay totoo/katotohanan ang sinasabi ko
6)I - ako; I am - ako ay; I'm - Ako'y
7)Ikaw
8)Sayo/ sa iyo
9)kayo - you all or all of you
10)kayong - kayo with suffixe of ng more likely "all of you"
ex: Kayong mga tao...
All of you humans...


----------



## wEi-wEi

1) I love my family 
2) I love my family very much(is it mahal na mahal pamilya ako?)
3) I don't want! (is it ayoko?)
4) You have to believe me.
5) I'm telling you the truth.
6) I'm
7) Your
8) Yours
9) Kayo
10) Kayong

Maraming salamat kayo.

** not kayo but "sa inyo" or sayo(if only one person)

1) mahal ko ang pamilya ko
2)(more likely but the correct form is)mahal na mahal ko ang pamilya ko
3)(yup or) hindi ko gusto(if your pertaining to something)
4)kailangang magtiwala ka sa akin
5)ang sinasabi ko sayo ay totoo/katotohanan ang sinasabi ko
6)I - ako; I am - ako ay; I'm - Ako'y
7)Ikaw
8)Sayo/ sa iyo
9)kayo - you all or all of you
10)kayong - kayo with suffixe of ng more likely "all of you"
ex: Kayong mga tao...
All of you humans...


----------



## wEi-wEi

> 1) I love my family
> 2) I love my family very much(is it mahal na mahal pamilya ako?)
> 3) I don't want! (is it ayoko?)
> 4) You have to believe me.
> 5) I'm telling you the truth.
> 6) I'm
> 7) Your
> 8) Yours
> 9) Kayo
> 10) Kayong
> 
> Maraming salamat kayo.


 
** not kayo but "sa inyo" or sayo(if only one person)

1) mahal ko ang pamilya ko
2)(more likely but the correct form is)mahal na mahal ko ang pamilya ko
3)(yup or) hindi ko gusto(if your pertaining to something)
4)kailangang magtiwala ka sa akin
5)ang sinasabi ko sayo ay totoo/katotohanan ang sinasabi ko
6)I - ako; I am - ako ay; I'm - Ako'y
7)Ikaw
8)Sayo/ sa iyo
9)kayo - you all or all of you
10)kayong - kayo with suffixe of ng more likely "all of you"
ex: Kayong mga tao...
All of you humans...[/quote]


----------



## ShroomS

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> **
> 7)Ikaw


Ikaw means "you", "Your" in Tagalog is "iyo". One more word that translates to "your" is the word "mo".

Here is an example to help you understand it better, Roshini:

I am your friend.
Ako ay iyong kaibigan.

The keyword is "Iyo". "ng" is just added as some sort of a connector for the words "iyo" and "kaibigan".

or you can say it alternatively like this:

Ako ay kaibigan "mo".


----------



## wEi-wEi

oh... thanks for the correction...

you're is ikaw... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

But wEI - wEI, when I said maraming salamat kayo, I meant Thank you to you all. Is 'IT' wrong?
 So you mean to say that I can add ng in any sentence I like?
Please give me more examples using ng. Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

if you mean "thank you to you all" it's maraming salamat sa inyong lahat.
thank you is _"salamat sa iyo/sa'yo"_ you will use iyo for the 'you' word. and we use 'sa' to conjunct them so it'll sound good..
i used "inyong" 'coz there's the word 'lahat' next... lahat = all; _inyo = there's no exact meaning in english but it means 'to them including you but not including the speaker'_

ex: Sa inyo ba ito? = Are they yours? *but it's not literally the translation

ex:
>> I thank you so much = sobra akong nagpapasalamat sa iyo/sa'yo(for shorter term) i added 'ng' at ako(= I) because it ends in vowel 'o' and has a next word.

>>thank you all = salamat sa inyong lahat. *i added 'ng' again at 'inyo' coz it ends in vowel 'o'

>>thank you = maraming salamat sa'yo/maraming salamat(filipinos often use that) i added 'ng' at 'marami' coz it ends at vowel 'i'; we have 5 vowels the: 'a' 'e' 'i' 'o' 'u';


----------



## Roshini

Ok. Thank you so much. It really helped. So we can only add ng when there's an a,e,i,o,u, right? 
And for nagpapasalamat, why we use nagpapa in front? Another example would be _Mapapatawad, why the mapa in front? why not just _patawad _mo ba ako? Maraming salamat sa iyo._


----------



## Roshini

Oh ya one more thing, I am your friend.
Ako ay iyong kaibigan. right, but can we also say ako ay kaibigan mo?
Is it right also?


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Oh ya one more thing, I am your friend.
> Ako ay iyong kaibigan. right, but can we also say ako ay kaibigan mo?
> Is it right also?


yes you can also say it that way... ^_^




> _Mapapatawad, why the mapa in front? why not just patawad mo ba ako? Maraming salamat sa iyo._




patawad is sorry/saying forgiveness... so when you say mapapatawad = if you can forgive me; and if nagpapasalamat = saying thank you, not just thank you... it's the language prefixes.

ex: nagapapasalamat ako sa'yo ngayon = I'm thanking you right now.

mapapatawad mo ba ako? = can you forgive me?


----------



## wEi-wEi

oh! and also:
active voice: kaibigan mo ako.
passive voice: ako ay kaibigan mo.

it became passive if there's a word 'ay'.


----------



## Roshini

active voice: kaibigan mo ako.
passive voice: ako ay kaibigan mo.

Ako ay hindi intindihan about this. what active? what passive? Please explain further if you don't mind. Salamat sa'yo.


----------



## wEi-wEi

go here: "http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/grammar/g_actpass.html"
 it'll explain the active and passive voice...



> Ako ay hindi intindihan about this


to correct: Hindi ko ito maintindihan. or Ito ay hindi ko maintindihan. n_n


----------



## Cracker Jack

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> oh! and also:
> active voice: kaibigan mo ako.
> passive voice: ako ay kaibigan mo.
> 
> it became passive if there's a word 'ay'.


 
This is not a matter of active and passive voice.  This is just transposition of subject and predicate.  

Active voice is one in which there is doer, action done and receiver of the action.  Example:

1. Ang mga Pilipino kumakain ng kanin 3 beses sa isang araw.  
    (Filipinos eat rice 3x a day.) 

    The subject is ang mga Pilipino, action done is kumakain and receiver is kanin. Other examples:

2.   Ang mag-aaral bumabasa ng libro.  (The student reads the book.)
3.   Ang kawani gumagawa ng sulat. (The employee writes a letter.)

Passive voice is one in which the action is being done on the subject.  The receiver in the active voice becomes the subject and receives the action.

1.  Ang kanin ay kinakain ng mga Pilipino 3 beses sa isang araw.
     (Rice is eaten by Filipinos 3x a day.)
2. Ang libro ay binabasa ng mag-aaral.  (The book is read by the student.)
3. Ang sulat ay ginagawa ng kawani.  (The letter is written by the employee.)

Cheers.


----------



## Roshini

Ooh, thank you so very much. Now I understand it better. What is kanin? But in this sentence, Ang kanin ay kinakain ng mga Pilipino 3 beses sa isang araw. You use ng even though kinakain , n is a consonan. Why si that so? Aren't we only suppose to use ng when there's a vocal at the end of a word before ng?


----------



## wEi-wEi

kain = eat
kinakain = eating
kanin = rice


----------



## Cracker Jack

kanin - cooked rice
bigas - uncooked rice grains


----------



## Roshini

But in this sentence, Ang kanin ay kinakain ng mga Pilipino 3 beses sa isang araw. You use _ng_ even though _kinakain , n is a consonan_. Why is that so? Aren't we only suppose to use _ng_ when there's a vocal at the end of a word before _ng_? Please explain this sahin, hindi ko ito maintindihan. Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Ang kanin ay kinakain ng mga Pilipino 3 beses sa isang araw



"ng" is like conjunction in a sentence you just look at the consonant and vowe thing when you're going to add to words like "ako" and "ay" for ako'y


----------



## Roshini

Okie dokie. I'll try my best to make more sentences and prepare to get it 'marked' by you. Sige. take care.


----------



## wEi-wEi

sure.. ikaw din... ingat palague(correct spellingalagi *it's just my way of spelling it.. hehe! for arte!) ;D


----------



## wEi-wEi

geezzzz.... it became  but it's "palagi"


----------



## wEi-wEi

here i can give you a filipino grammar that i know.. sana makatulong ito sa iyo...  

nakakatawa = funny
nakakatuwa = enjoyable
baka = maybe or cow (yes, the animal)
gulat = shock
gulay = vegetable
kumusta = kamusta = how are...

first person:
ako = first person singular, example: masaya ako 
kami = first person plural, example: mabait kami (we're kind/behaved/good)
ko, akin = mine (to express ownership), example: akin na bag (my bag) 

second person:
ikaw, ka = usually used in second person singular, example: kumusta ka?
kayo = usually used in second person plural, example: kumusta kayo? 

*second person plural is also used even with talking to just one person to express respect*
kita = usually used with "you" related to "i", example: mahal kita *to add to the confusion, kita also mean "see" so "kita kita" is "i see you"
iyo = your (to express ownership), example: your account = iyong account

third person:
niya = he, she, example: iniwan niya = he/she left it, umalis sya = he/she left, 
siya = him, her, example: iniwan ko siya = i left him/her
niya, kanya = his, hers (to express ownership), example: kanya na account, account niya = his/her account
sila = they, them, example: umalis sila = they left
nila, kanila = their (to express ownership), example: kanila na account, account nila = their account

object:
ito = it

tricks in translating a verb: (not true for all cases, just like -ed in english)
add in "na-" at the start of the english word for past tense, example: namiss kita = i missed you, na-disturb ang plant = the plant is disturbed
add in "na-" and repeat the first syllable of the english word for present tense, example: namimiss kita = i miss you, nadidisturb ang plant = the plant is being disturbed 
add in "ma-" and repeat the first syllable of the english word for future tense, example: mamimiss kita = i will miss you, madidisturb ang plant = the plant will be disturbed

++i just got this ang thought it explains some na hindi mo naiintindihan...


----------



## Roshini

Still don't get it lah. Sorry ya. Please explain in a more simple manner. Sorry for the trouble. Thanks anyway. ;P


----------



## Roshini

sana makatulong ito sa iyo - does this mean, here's something to help you with...? 
Oh thank you so very much. I'l take some time to read it so please be patient and will be back with more questions later on. hehehe


----------



## wEi-wEi

> sana makatulong ito sa iyo - does this mean, here's something to help you with...?



yes... that's it... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

How is that possible? Explain further please. Thanks


----------



## wEi-wEi

> sana makatulong ito sa iyo - here's something to help you with



it really means... hope *this can help*_you_ = sana *makatulong* *ito* sa _iyo_.


----------



## Roshini

Please explain further, as I don't quite get it.


----------



## Roshini

Please insert some examples by what you mean by 
"ng" is like conjunction in a sentence you just look at the consonant and vowe thing when you're going to add to words like "ako" and "ay" for ako'y.


----------



## wEi-wEi

isang tao lang ang mahal ko = i only love one person

** ok.. ummm.. i added "ng" at isa(which means one)
because it requires it for good sound... and also "isa" ends in "a" which is a vowel and is applicable of putting "ng"...


----------



## Roshini

"ng" is like conjunction in a sentence you just look at the consonant and vowe thing when you're going to add to words like "ako" and "ay" for ako'y

Can you please explain further with examples. Sankyu.


----------



## Roshini

sige. Ok thank you.


----------



## wEi-wEi

if you say

ako ay = i am
akong = i who's

ako ay nakahiga = i am lying
akong natutulog = i who's sleeping


----------



## Roshini

Sige. Maraming salamat po. ako'y maraming pagod na. Pero nevermind.


----------



## mataripis

Roshini said:


> hey guys, here's some more :
> 
> 1) I love my family
> 2) I love my family very much(is it mahal na mahal pamilya ako?)
> 3) I don't want! (is it ayoko?)
> 4) You have to believe me.
> 5) I'm telling you the truth.
> 6) I'm
> 7) Your
> 8) Yours
> 9) Kayo
> 10) Kayong
> 
> Maraming salamat kayo.


This should be "_Maraming salamat sa inyo"   1.) Mahal ko ang pamilya ko  2.)Pinakamamahal ko ang pamilya ko  3.)Hindi ako sang ayon/ ayaw ko/ayoko  4.)Dapat kang maniwala sa akin/ Magtiwala ka dapat sa akin   5.)Sinasabi ko sa iyo ang katotohanan/totoo.  6.)ako ay  7.)Sa iyo  8.)Sa inyo   9.)You(plural)  10.) Same as "Kayo"  but common in phrase or sentence like " Kayong lahat diyan" = All of you there._


----------

